# Question Of The Week... ( 2016 Week 33 )



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)

*Does your shop look different now then when you first started woodworking? Has it changed for the better? And what do you miss about it?*
*




*

**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
The unknown woodbarter troll, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and Paxton's daddy too...


----------



## Tclem (Aug 14, 2016)

Yes. I have painted it with beautiful pink and rainbow colors.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Blueglass (Aug 14, 2016)

I'll have to answer this one after I get an actual shop. I have to drag everything outside, work, breakdown. It would be nice to leave things set and come back to them.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Aug 14, 2016)

I started with a 12x20 lawn shed and a 1014 Jet lathe. Now it is in the old barn insulated and heated. The area I have converted to my shop is 32x32 and needs to be larger. Can't remember how much stuff I have in there now but it is full. I have been told the guy who dies with the most stuff wins

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Kevin (Aug 14, 2016)

My shop is too big. I miss my little 20 x 25 shop of the 90's. It was actually in fantastic order. I will eventually get this one in order but it probably won't be until late this year. I have to get it in ship shape before winter sets in and everyone knows why . . . .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah... It didn't have any sawdust in it before. Mostly dirt, dust, grease, rusty old car parts, assortment of other crap the wife's dad had piled up for years. Most of it in buckets, coffee cans, boxes, piles on the floor here and there... Hauled off half a 5 gallon bucket of old padlocks and keys. Wouldn't have been bad, but there was more keys than padlocks. Sold a few car parts, couple hundred dollars worth of scrap iron. I cleaned and sorted for several weeks; organized what was left... Built cabinets and shelves to do so... 30x60 shop there was a total of 12 sq. ft. of shelf space previously; 16 sq. ft. of bench space. Otherwise, rickety ass tables, stands, and pieces of peg board, tacked randomly all over the place. Shop was already built and I've still got about a month and a half invested in it. It was pretty much a disaster; burn barrel didn't go cold for days on end.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Karl_99 (Aug 14, 2016)

It was neater and cleaner and seemed a lot bigger than it does now! I had 1 lathe, now there are 2. I used to have about 50 pen blanks and now ... well let's just say if I make a pen a day, it would take me over 10 years to use them all!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Sprung (Aug 14, 2016)

Previously my shop was in our basement. That was my first shop that was my own - wasn't working out of dad's garage or in the parking lot right outside my dorm. When I started really woodworking in that shop I had a powered miter saw and some hand held power tools. Eventually I started to acquire a few stationary tools.

We've since moved. My shop is the garage - one car - 13' x 22'. I could use more room out there. Going to have to rearrange this fall because I'm not sure yet where I'm going to put the drum sander I brought home yesterday! My lathe/turning area is an area of the basement that is about 6' x 10' - and having it in the basement allows me to still do woodworking when it's either too hot or too cold to work in the garage. Have lumber storage in the shed - getting that better organised with a good lumber rack (instead of it all just stacked) is planned for this fall as well. I have lumber in the garage that is taking up too much room and needs to relocate to the shed, but it can't relocate to the shed until I do something about better lumber storage out there.

I won't go into all the tools and things I've brought into the shop in the 2 1/2 years since we moved... I think Katy would like it if I stopped bringing home tools and lumber for a while! (Going to have to - have no space!)

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2016)

30x40 with 13 x30 lean to + a couple storage areas. Too much and not enough....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## deltatango (Aug 14, 2016)

Yeah I really miss my old smaller studio, but I couldn't do this in it:

Reactions: Way Cool 7


----------



## Spinartist (Aug 14, 2016)

2002 - Shared a space with a friend till he died in 2004. I had one lathe. Bought all his equipment from his wife & took over lease. Sold some, kept some. Place was too crowded with stuff. Cleared a lot of unessentials. 7 lathes now!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 5 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 14, 2016)

deltatango said:


> Yeah I really miss my old smaller studio, but I couldn't do this in it:
> 
> View attachment 111328


Wow. That's as impressive as the time Maya and I were attacked by a dinosaur...

Reactions: Funny 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)

You need to learn how to tame em like I do....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Wow. That's as impressive as the time Maya and I were attacked by a dinosaur...
> 
> View attachment 111347


Notice who is running and who is fighting off the beast.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)

I was going to mention that too...but I give him enough greif already...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Aug 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Notice who is running and who is fighting off the beast.


I don't understand your point...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 3


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)




----------



## Mike1950 (Aug 14, 2016)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I don't understand your point...


If ya have to ask..... there is no splainin to ya lucy.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Aug 14, 2016)

I am now putting the final touches on my third basement shop. This is my best shop ever so far, I kept all the things I liked about my last shop and added some things I didn't have. This shop has better lighting and dust collection, more storage for tools too. I was also able to separate the metal shop from the wood shop, both are in the basement and I can work down there year round. I also have a toilet in the new shop so I don't track saw dust upstairs when I need to use the bathroom. I am very happy with what I have now, best shop I have ever had, I miss nothing from the old shops. I would love to build a garden shed in the backyard for garden tools, lawnmowers and snowblower etc, that way the garage/kiln would be easier to access.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Brink (Aug 14, 2016)

Mike1950 said:


> Notice who is running and who is fighting off the beast.



Just to clarify, and not insinuating anything, but the dinosaur is the beast, correct?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## David Hill (Aug 14, 2016)

Shop bldg. 30 x 40 came with the house, been here 20 yrs now. Took some time to establish a practice then have time to do the hobby/relaxing stuff. It didn't have lights and there was one 110v line coming in--made the early woodworking and all kind of challenging. Now have bigger service, 8 ft lights all over, ceiling drops for power tools, work tables, a reloading space, and a bunch of other stuff that we _had _to keep but is slowly disappearing for some reason . Don't miss how it was, but am glad that I could wire it the way I wanted & locate the stations to my liking.

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 14, 2016)

rocky1 said:


> Yeah... It didn't have any sawdust in it before. Mostly dirt, dust, grease, rusty old car parts, assortment of other crap the wife's dad had piled up for years. Most of it in buckets, coffee cans, boxes, piles on the floor here and there... Hauled off half a 5 gallon bucket of old padlocks and keys. Wouldn't have been bad, but there was more keys than padlocks. Sold a few car parts, couple hundred dollars worth of scrap iron. I cleaned and sorted for several weeks; organized what was left... Built cabinets and shelves to do so... 30x60 shop there was a total of 12 sq. ft. of shelf space previously; 16 sq. ft. of bench space. Otherwise, rickety ass tables, stands, and pieces of peg board, tacked randomly all over the place. Shop was already built and I've still got about a month and a half invested in it. It was pretty much a disaster; burn barrel didn't go cold for days on end.
> 
> View attachment 111319



Whatcha got hangin from the beam there?


----------



## rocky1 (Aug 15, 2016)

Want to say that one is a 6.5 Jap Marc, but I wouldn't swear to it. Came with the barn; along with a half dozen other broken guns hanging out there on that beam; couple old military rifles, couple older pistols, 1 old bolt action shotgun, couple .22s that don't work. None of them rare enough or in decent enough shape to spend what it would take to make them work. Although the .22s might almost be enough fun to try and get them fixed.

There was also a couple old crosscut saws, assortment of timber management tools, timber company signs, couple bear traps, assortment of smaller steel traps, and a few other antique tools out there. Mother in law told me I could get rid of all that old stuff, but it really isn't in the way. 

And, it came with 100+ sets of deer antlers tacked all over the place, in random array, that I rearranged on two overhead walls in the center stall. Both her dad and grandfather worked for ITT Rayonier managing timber land here locally. Being in the woods all the time, both were die hard hunters and I know they hung a lot of bucks up over the years. But... from what I've been told, there used to be an old cabin that was used as a hunting camp, out back, before the barn was built, and a lot of the guys in the hunting club contributed to the horn collection. No monster racks involved, couple decent racks for this area; but honestly, a lot of them weren't even worth keeping, they got tacked on the wall however, so I left them up there.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## kweinert (Aug 15, 2016)

It looks a lot different now.

It's empty.

The new one is empty as well.

I plan on doing a thread here as I build the new shop. It won't be an every day post kind of thing, but you'll be able to follow along and laugh with me :) 

Converting a 3 car garage into a 1 car garage with attached shop. Oh, and there's a house attached to the whole thing as well that we'll be moving in to.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 15, 2016)

kweinert said:


> there's a house attached to the whole thing as well that we'll be moving in to.


That's always a bonus.....


----------

